
What is going on with Cloudflare support? - throwaway77384
Looking for some input from other Cloudflare (CF) users on here, as I suppose there are many of you.
I am beginning to feel somewhat cheated by the promised turnaround times for CF tickets.<p>The Free tier states a &#x27;median response time&#x27; for e-mails of less than 24h.<p>Pro: Less than 4h. (This is the tier I am on)<p>Business: Less than 2h.<p>Enterprise: Less than 1h.<p>There is a notice stating that COVID is causing delays, of an unspecified severity. I fully understand the issue. I am also impacted by COVID, so I can only imagine what an organisation like Cloudflare must be experiencing.<p>It took 8 days to get a first response. Anyway, it has now been another 6 days. (Remember, on a &#x27;median&#x27; response time of 4h + COVID delays).<p>I desperately need a better estimation of how long tickets take to turn around. I would also strongly recommend that the estimates on this page[1] (and related pages) are either removed or updated with massively increased timeframes, to ensure CF&#x27;s customers can manage their customers&#x27; expectations.<p>How is everyone else experiencing support at the moment? Is anyone on the Business &#x2F; Enterprise plans and doing better?<p>P.s. This message is not intended to push my specific issue in front of the line, so I won&#x27;t mention either my account name or ticket number here or to any CF representatives that may respond. I am simply after some input from other community members (or CF representatives) on how long their support queries are taking currently, so that I can tell my customers what to expect. I should also note that I am generally quite fond of CF and their team members, and have had mostly good experiences dealing with them.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudflare.com&#x2F;plans&#x2F;
======
phillipseamore
On Pro level. Sent in a few tickets a couple of weeks ago. Replied within an
hour. One was not time sensitive and needed to escalated up to management, got
a final answer on that 3 days later.

~~~
throwaway77384
This is very interesting. Thanks for the input. Seems you have had a much
better experience. Interestingly I would rate mine as blocking-level priority,
aka what my previous employers would have treated as the most critical. Hard
to judge though.

~~~
phillipseamore
You might also want to check if you have a point of contact in their customer
development team and contact that person. Likely you received an email from
them sometime after you first upgraded to a paid level.

~~~
throwaway77384
Ah, I am not sure I did. I do however have a few contacts at CF, which I will
use shortly as well. Thanks again for your input!

------
jgrahamc
I get a weekly email with the response times for our plans. For the Pro tier
the median response times for the last four weeks have been 31 minutes, 20
minutes, 17 minutes, 19 minutes.

So 8 days is a crazy outlier. Not sure what's happened but if you send me (jgc
@ cloudflare DOT com) an email with the ticket # I'll ask the support team to
investigate.

~~~
throwaway77384
Thanks for getting in touch. That is indeed a huge discrepancy. Ok, despite
saying I wouldn't, I will on this occasion let you know the ticket number, so
that you can see your end what's happening. Thanks again.

------
throwaway77384
I'd like to add that this was swiftly resolved upon John's help. Thanks to the
CF team for sorting this out.

